# Mixing Sealants



## Chagrin (Jul 7, 2010)

Wondering if there will be an adverse reaction running cafe latex in a tubular that had a small amount of stans sealant in it last year? Anyone tried this? In my new tires I will start fresh with cafe latex, but a volatile reaction in last years tires worries me- am I being too paranoid?


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

I've been told by my LBS guys, who generally know what they're talking about, NOT to do this. I'd use Stan's on that tire and use the cafe on your others. That's what I'm doing (switching to cafe latex for my new tires).


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

You could run an experiment, mix a small amount of the mixture in a cup and leave overnight, with Stan's alone and CL alone as controls.

Also, you could get almost all the Stan's out simply by removing the valve core, deflating and squeezing the tire flat, then trying to jiggle out the last small bit.


----------



## d2p (Jul 29, 2006)

Please describe the "volatile reaction" - frothy latex?, foaming pomade?, jello explosion? 
I am picturing tire juice oozing thru the sidewalls . . .


----------



## dozerdog (Jan 13, 2010)

This is a deffinate no no in the mtb world it will solidify quickly. Stans or Caffe or Slime, don't mix either of these together. Caffe latex has a long way to go in my opinion it has no where near the puncture protection that Stans has. I have made my own stuff on the cheap that works better than Caffe and it is almost as good as stans.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Lots of people (including me) mix a bit of Slime with their Stan's. The Slime has some particles in there that help fill larger puntures. (BTW Stan's clumps up into little balls with or without Slime mixed in.)


----------



## Chagrin (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone- My fear was that the tube would be eaten by a combination of chemicals present in the different brands of sealant. Stan's has been good to me, but I have heard great things about cafe latex- I do drink the Zinn Kool-Aid from time to time I guess... But now Dugast seems to only recommend cafe latex in their tires claiming reports that Stans has eaten their tubes. So I guess I'll keep Stan's in the old tires and try Cafe Latex in the new- Any other opinions from folks who have used both are appreciated-


----------



## dozerdog (Jan 13, 2010)

pretender said:


> Lots of people (including me) mix a bit of Slime with their Stan's. The Slime has some particles in there that help fill larger puntures. (BTW Stan's clumps up into little balls with or without Slime mixed in.)


I know it will but not as quickly as the combo will. If you get a puncture with caffe and keep riding hoping it will seal and it doesn't it is worse than stans to clean off of your frame and parts, super sticky stuff.


----------



## imba_pete (Oct 19, 2008)

*+1 Stans*

Have used Stans in Dugasts, Challenges, and TUFOs many times with no ill effects, plus it has fibers that fill punctures while Cafe has none. I'm not sure, but I think the concern is that the sealant will get outside the tube from a puncture, and then potentially deteriorate the glue that holds the basetape, but I have never seen this happen. When the sealant is inside the tube, I don't see what damage it could cause.


----------

